# Property near BSB, Shunyi



## Maximrob (May 9, 2013)

Hi, 
Recently offered position in Beijing and now trying to understand where suitable locations/compounds close to British School in Shunyi. Any advice on areas/compound names we should be looking at?
thanks


----------

